# Green slate  - OK for hardscape?



## magpie (18 May 2010)

Dear all - I'm in the very, very preparatory, scared-witless-with-the-complexities stage of a perhaps planted tank... It's taken me 5 years to persuade my OH that we can have a tank in the living room (the only place in our small, non-vertical 14th c cottage that will take one). I've ordered a custom made opti-glass from TGM and my brother in law is making a cabinet that will a) take 500Kg weight and b) fit with the rest of our living room furniture, also made by him. 

so all the rest is to be decided.  This is my second ever tank. The first was a Juwel corner tank that I put up 10 years ago and took down and sold when I moved out 5 years ago. I had gravel substrate and played with yeast/sugar CO2 and thought I was way cool when the Nymphea grew beautiful red leaves... 

so now I want to step up.  Considering substrates -and also hardscape. I could get imported stone, I realise, but I'm not overly keen on that - I'd rather use local (ish) slate if I can.  Local garden centre sells beautiful green slate in massive lumps which I could easily break apart and I think it could look rather beautiful.  But nobody seems to do this which leads me to think there's probably a very good reason not to and I just haven't worked out what it is. 

anyone? Is it safe? Will it work?  

thanks 

magpie


----------



## murph (18 May 2010)

I think the reason slate isn't used as much is due to it's angular nature.

It's inert so there's no reason not to use it.


----------



## magpie (18 May 2010)

OK, thanks  - so if I wanted a striated look, it'd work, but not if I want to do an Iwagumi (which I don't, really -too phallic... ) 

thanks

m


----------



## murph (18 May 2010)

On the tropica website, If I find the link I'll post it, there are some great photos of slate used as hardscape fir the type of thing I think your talking about.


----------



## murph (18 May 2010)

http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/ ... sandTricks

it was the green machine, it's down a bit on this page.


----------



## magpie (19 May 2010)

Thank you! I keep thinking I've mined everything there is to find on the TGM website, and then a whole new bit pops up....

off to find some good green slate..


----------



## mattyc (19 May 2010)

good luck with your scape, i cant think of any reason why slate isnt used. i might have tryed it if i could find any of a good size. at least you have come to ukaps between all the people on here i dont think there is anything that hasnt been done or seen.


----------



## mr. luke (27 May 2010)

I had green slate in my 600l (no plants   ) and it looked great and the fish where fine


----------

